# CM in the 2WW - never thought I'd be wanting to chat about this!



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

hi all,
I'm on 9dpo after my 2nd iui and am doing obsessive 'knicker watch'!  Never thought I'd pay so much attention to my gusset! 
I've read lots of stuff about creamy CM being an early preggo symptom but I don't seem to have any... I know that doesn't mean I'm not pregnant but makes me worry.  Anyone been pregnant but not noticed this creamy CM in the 2WW or am I just clutching at straws?
Any advice welcome ..
Sal x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Sally

Not sure if this helps, but I get the creamy CM every month, and have not been pregnant so far. I wouldn't worry about it too much, as it seems to vary from person to person, just hang on in there!! Good luck.


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Mooers,

I guess I'm just focusing on every little thing - need to switch off from it all...

Lots of luck to you eh 

x x


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Sally, 

I know what it's like. Am currently in my TWW and am constantly knicker watching!  This second week is particularly tough. I've been feeling very pre-menstrual, having some tummy cramps.  I'm hoping that these are pregnancy signs - but I know they could mean anything.  If i can get through the next two days with no bleeding...............fingers crossed for us both


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi Starz,
Thanks for responding.  I know exactly how you feel... I'm feeling v pre-menstrual but am doing a good job of persuading myself its pregnancy symptoms - never been pregnant so I don't know how different/similar they are.  I find the first week after IUI v positive and feel good about everything til those tell tale early pms signs sneak in.  I'm hanging on til mon when i test... Good luck with your continued knicker watch me dear 
Sal x x


----------

